# Haflinger critique



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Please critique. Tell me what I'm missing.

This is what I know.

*Breed:* Haflinger
*Age:* 5
*Height:* appx 13.2
*Weight:* appx 1100 lbs
*Training:* Broke to drive and ride. Has been used on trail rides and moving cattle.
*Asking Price:* $800
*Reason for selling:* They responded to my ad looking for a haffy other than that, I don't know.
*What I'm looking for:* I'm looking for a horse to be able to ride through the winter. Use to pull my daughter around sledding and something that my children can ride during the summer.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww! Shes cute! 
She looks healthy and happy. Maybe needs to lose a little weight. 
she should work for you just fine, as long as she has the right personality


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think shes adorable. Nice thick build....maybe a little chunky but being a small draft, thats to be expected. If shes got the right mind for it, I think she would make a lovely little pony!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Worth going to look at! Price seems very reasonable.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hoping to see her at the end of this week. So we will see.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 4 year old Heflinger Mare
They do like to put on weight!
This horse looks very good to me, they get such a nice winter coat.
I doubt if she is 1100 pounds
more like 800-900
my wife rides our pony, and she weights around 165 plus the saddle.
I paid alot more for mine, $2000
she had papers, a showe history, and her sire was a grand champion.
These horses are very smart, and may take advantage of young or inexperienced riders.
visit my blog at Digital San Juan I have lots of video of our 4 year old, who looks much like this one... we are very happy with her!

p.s. as far as your kids, my 8 year old daughter would rather get on a quarterhorse for a trailride than her pony.
Shes been bucked off twice by our horse. BUt their relationship continues. There are two other Haflingers where i live, and both of them have onery dispositions.. Good LUCK


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll take her : ) Very cute Haffy!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Confo critiqu:
She is back at the knee and a little bit straight through her hocks but otherwise I would say she is fairly good. Certainly For what you want her for nothing that would put me off.

Breed type critique:
She has a very typey body (if a little bit fat), however I would say she is quite light of bone for a haffy

For what you want her for go and have a look at her!!! try her she could be perfect. If you were showing in breed shows I'd say no but you are not so go try her!!


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

She looks like the haffy I rode, same height and everything. I find they are happiest learning something new or working. The get chubby quick, and pick up bad habits so quickly, I personally have never met a haflinger that doesn't need tune ups at least monthly to remember there manners. Other than that they are usually good. Her price (at least around here) is good exspeically for her size no longer are 13 hh haflingers placing well in the ring since the world standard of height has changed to over 15hh!! Have fun.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Does she look like she's actually 13.2 hands tall? Hope that guy is big otherwise she might be too small for me.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

It appears that the man is bigger plus every pic he is in he is up hill of her, and on a slant. Like the haffy is on a driveway and he is on the side that is higher. You would have to try her out to know for sure. I am 5'9" and the 13.2 hh big barrel haffies I rode fit fine. But it is a personal choise.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Willow, the one SUJ has now, is 13 flat and Indy, who is 5'9, rode her just fine and didn't look weird at all. Well, except when I was riding Claymore next to her, then she looked rather short HAHAHA!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's adorable. She could stand to be put on a diet but I really don't see much else that is drastically wrong with her. I hope she is as sweet as the pictures make her look.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Too small for you... Here I am wishing my cable to my camera wouldn't have broke so I could upload the pics I took the other day of me on my girls. Trust me she can handle some weight. (I'm seriously jamming my cord into my camera right now. I hope my new USB SD card reader thing gets here quick.)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Too small for you... Here I am wishing my cable to my camera wouldn't have broke so I could upload the pics I took the other day of me on my girls. Trust me she can handle some weight. (I'm seriously jamming my cord into my camera right now. I hope my new USB SD card reader thing gets here quick.)


 
Really too small? I'd prefer something under 14h. I figured a 13.2 haffy could handle me. I'm only 138 lbs. (5'5")


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will have to disagree with SUJ. My brother, who is 6'1 and weighs no less than 185, rode a QH mare that didn't break 14 hands for years and years. Now, he rides her son, who is maybe 14 hands. If she is, in fact, 13.2, then I am sure she can handle someone our size (we are the same size).


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

<sigh> Maybe I will be lucky and Lyric (my pally) won't break that 14 hand mark. I'm sure I'm wrong....but I can hope. LOL!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't mean that she was too small for you, lol. I was saying she wasn't!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed she is not too small for you, and let us know what you think when you see her. I agree she is worth a look.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I didn't mean that she was too small for you, lol. I was saying she wasn't!


 
Oh, lol!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No my fault I should have typed that better. As Amarea said, Willow is 13h and I'm 5'7 160ish.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

she's definately not too small =]


----------

